# Как сделать звук на басах более сочный и густой???



## Alex_Bond88 (16 Дек 2016)

Доброго времени суток! Попался в руки Тульский баян (тёрка), внешне как новый голоса мелодии отличные, одно но на басах хрипели два баса. То есть бас звучал с металлически-хриплым звонам. Нашел на ютубе видео с названием (Как настроить гармонь, баян если рипит бас.) посмотрел видео звуки те же что и у моего баяна. В видео показано что нужно подогнуть язычок если он сильно отогнулся в сторону и подбить накладу ка язычке если она отошла и крепче закрепит планку на резонаторе. Всё так и сделал но басы стали звучать просто ужасно во первых потеряли сам сок низкие глубокие ноты, стали издавать сиплый, слабый голос как будто их кто душит. Я не раз ремонтировал баяны, удачно перебирал полностью всю механику правой и левой клавиатуры, переклеивал мех с нулю и тд. Я не хвастаюсь просто даю понять что не новичок в ремонте меховых муз. инструментах но голосовыми планками и настройкой занялся в первые. До этого просто переставлял планку с донора и всё, тут решил освоить настройку и ремонт самих планок. Поделитесь пожалуйста опытом как устранить эту проблему правильно и как вообще сделать бас более густым и сочным ? Просто порой попадаются баяны с басами типа аккордеона (Аккорд). Надеюсь на Вашу помощь.


----------



## glory (16 Дек 2016)

Попытаемся разобраться..
Если правильно понял, хрипеть изначально могла либо лайка залога (задубела, пересохла, потеряла форму - как результат хрипит, или скорее "хрюкает"). Либо планка болтается в проливке - характерный, мощный хрип с металлическим призвуком. Незакрепленный утяжелитель (напайка) - по звуку легкое позвякивание. И совсем не из этой оперы положение голоса над планкой (профиль голоса), который отвечает за ответ.
Скорее всего ваш голос (фото нет - про залоги ничего не скажешь) болтался в проливке. Вы его укрепили, хрип пропал, но изменив профиль, вы его вообще "выключили". Звучат оставшиеся три, отсюда и сиплое, слабое звучание..


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (17 Дек 2016)

glory писал:


> Спасибо за ответ! Как вы выразились голос выключали осталось три. Вопрос как его теперь включить? Как и прежде переставлять с донора новый голос не хочется, хотелось бы исправит эти родные тульские голоса. Возможно ли это и каким с способом? В книге Фадеева и Кузнецова Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов конкретно про это ничего нет. И одно дело читать другое наглядный пример, хотелось бы какой то фото или видео материал.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Дек 2016)

*Alex_Bond88*, Alex_Bond88 (16.12.2016, 21:06) писал:


> Я не раз ремонтировал баяны,


 Ну?
Ставьте на дувачку, имитируйте разную интенсивность потока. Всё будет ясно. Если басовая система клеена и шуруплена, берите планки по одной и вставляйте на времянку в отслуживший резонатор, который у Вас для проверки планок. Я вообще порезал несколько старых резонаторов на фрагменты для таких целей. Чтобы всегда было место, куда воткнуть сомнительную планку и проверить на дувачке.


----------



## glory (17 Дек 2016)

Саша, какая дувачка?  Это басы туляка.. И перекидывать голоса человек не хочет...
Как минимум надо вернуть голос назад, а лучше сделать под'ем таким же как у звучащих.. Хотя бы ради того чтоб выяснить правильный курс.. 
И где хотя бы фото?


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Дек 2016)

glory (17.12.2016, 22:23) писал:


> Саша, какая дувачка?


 Я имел ввиду продувку не штатного резонатора, а установку планки в резонатор (пустой) из подменного фонда, её отладку,  с последующей установкой на место.  Об этом и сказал)...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (18 Дек 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> *Понятно, спасибо за ответ. Резонатор баса действительно приклеен намертво впрочем как и у всех тульских тёрок. А вот вариант с нарезанным резонатором  очень кстати подсказали, обязательно сделаю также.  Сейчас как раз мастерю мех для настройки, посмотрел много виде на ютубе и опять таки все видео по настройки голосов мелодии, а как настраивают бас так ничего и не нашел. Как конкретно исправляют эту ошибку ? И каким способом настраивают бас как и голоса мелодии или же все таки по другому? Просто понять систему настройки баса а с мелодией мне всё понятно.*


----------



## glory (18 Дек 2016)

А фото голоса будет? А то мы до сих пор все-таки обсуждаем кофейную гущу..
Лично я даже на самых ерундовых инструментах (хуже терки) бас строю только на корпусе.. Быстрее выходит... Грубо это выглядит так: глушим три планки - голоса разжим-сжим, оставляем одну, строим под тюнер.. Затем глушим ее - открываем следующую... Короче, технология ясна?
Дело в том что, если строить контроктавные басы  (да и большой) на станке, погрешность потом на корпусе настолько велика, что проще сразу  (как Юпитер) строить на корпусе..
Почему грубо.. Потому что только голоса первой октавы и малой строятся в камертон. А большая и тем более контроктава - с завышением. Каким? - на слух... Но контроктавные басы- до 5 центов.. Скорее потому что тюнер берет их только на pp...
Сумбурно, но где-то так..


----------

